# Rfuk- wth?



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've seen it mentioned here a couple of times and had an account because I wanted to buy a viv off someone, but never actually looked through the forum.
I cannot believe some of the stuff is allowed to go on there- Coatis, meerkats, skunks all for sale. Will sell in breeding pairs, don't seem to care who they go to- I feel like the members of RFUK really don't give a toss about breeding ethics.
Is it just me or do you think it's awful too?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I've seen it mentioned here a couple of times and had an account because I wanted to buy a viv off someone, but never actually looked through the forum.
> I cannot believe some of the stuff is allowed to go on there- Coatis, meerkats, skunks all for sale. Will sell in breeding pairs, don't seem to care who they go to- I feel like the members of RFUK really don't give a toss about breeding ethics.
> Is it just me or do you think it's awful too?


Yup totally agree!!! Some of the animals on there are very very new to the pet industry...and many will be taken from the wild. It's just not fair.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I never knew that  

I used to use RFUK when I had my snake but didn't look in the classifieds section


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to further my point:

"These have been bred by my girlfriend from her pet rats as she loves breeding them,"
"discount on multiples. can do unrelated breeding pairs/groups of all"
"breeding trios of rats in rubs £20 a trio"
"I have decided to give up with breeding mice and have loads for sale theres 28 young ranging from 4 days old upto 4 weeks old and 4 adults 3 females one male. 2 of the females are heavily pregnant and due to drop anytime soon"

I mean there's a billion more.
Their attitude is just disgusting. Can you imagine if people posted adverts like that on this forum? There'd be uproar!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't believe that ads like that are allowed on there :mad2:

Poor animals


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've seen that too. There are people on there who love their animals dearly and are very careful about screening potential owners, but some I see on there would likely give the animal over to the first person who would pay them for it. 

Skunks have been captive bred in the pet trade for quite some time now (I know someone who has one... beautiful little solid white female that reminds me of a mixture between my cat and my ferrets in personality), but there are some species I will occasionally see on there that I have no ideas what kind of facilities someone would need to properly keep them as pets.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I've just had a look and can't believe some of them. WHY can't people understand that they are living things?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've lurked on there, never joined or posted though, from what I've seen, which is pretty much just the classifieds section, I wouldn't get along with a lot of them as their ethics stink


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I rarely look at classified ads on there anymore


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

I looked once, decided it was best if I just walked away. I would have been banned within seconds I sure :mad2:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't believe this place exists.
I'm actually in a state of shock. And some of the adverts are really getting to me, I just feel like crying the way they're treated.
I know reptiles need to eat and I have no issue with that, but it should be done ethically and humanely and not treating the animals like that.
It wasn't on there, but I read somewhere about a guy who had a male and female live together and she was having litters every 4 weeks or so. When she started getting slow and having litters every 5 or 6 weeks she was no longer 'useful' and was killed.
That poor baby :'(
Some of the pictures they have on there 
I just want to bring home all 200+ pages of them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WHY did I go & look?:mad2:
For stud:


> I have my near 2 year old Japanese Akita x up for stud his fathers a husky x timber wolf and mothers a pure japanese akita i saw father myself but have no papers so no proof of this , father was very large n definately looked the part but either way im asking for a stud fee as i have been told im not aloud another dog lol


Seriously, if people advertised like this on here they'd be hounded off, surely if the more ethical members on there made a stand these sort of ads would disappear


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You'd think- but I found an ad (can't find the link now since I've been through so many!) and people had obviously been putting them right and a MOD had deleted the comments.

Maybe though, we should all create accounts and boycott these people!
Just absolutely disgusting.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bashing other forums is only going to result in bringing those forum members here and arguments. If you don't like what's on a forum say so on the forum concerned


----------

